# Assassins are next...?



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Over on Warseer (http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?408044-New-assassin-models!!!) there seems to be some hubub that an assassin boxed game is up for release next. 

While this thread isn't the sturdiest of rumors, none of the reliable guys are out there refuting it. Plus, this lines up with rumors we have heard in the past.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

As I said when this was posted before, I would throw money at this. Assassins are my favourite, always have been.

Hopefully it's true and we see more verification in the coming weeks.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

As a major starcraft fan, my IG/AM could use some Ghosts


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I assume it'll be just a hard copy of the mini codex released last year? Some new minis would be nice though.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I assume it'll be just a hard copy of the mini codex released last year? Some new minis would be nice though.



Theyre saying it's a boxed set.

Oh but as for just the book? Yah probably.


I wonder if "boxed set" means a kit that can make one of each if not 4 of the same, etc


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Probably a box with all four in that you can make one out of......


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Tawa said:


> Probably a box with all four in that you can make one out of......


I would -still- buy that almost without question. Just think of the conversions if you actually had all the bits for each Temple!!! AND THEY WERE PLASTIC.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

If you could only make 1 of the 4, it would probably be a clam pack


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Einherjar667 said:


> If you could only make 1 of the 4, it would probably be a clam pack


There's a few instances of box kits for solo models. Space Marine Captain and Chaos Terminator Lord spring to mind.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

ntaw said:


> There's a few instances of box kits for solo models. Space Marine Captain and Chaos Terminator Lord spring to mind.



yeah but Im assuming these assassins will still be the skinny little guys that the fine cast ones are.

Even so, those kits you mentioned are awesome so Id still punt my money at them. If the rules came in the box too.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Einherjar667 said:


> If the rules came in the box too.


Considering they already have a digital release with up-to-date rules (barring an update to 7th if that's even necessary) I doubt that GW would choose to lose money like that. Of course it would be cooler if they did but I'm not holding my breath. It's not like the rules for Knights come in the box despite their Codex being a complete waste of money barring two pages thanks to 7th lumping their 'general' rules in.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

What page are those rules on? I am that inattentive


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I have the digital edition, so no page numbers unfortunately @Einherjar667. It's likely more than two real life pages but it's essentially the unit entries for the two types of Knight, Warlord Traits/Knightly Ranks, and a couple wargear definitions. A lot of the other aspects of it have been removed as per the FAQ on the GW site.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2015/04/40k-assassins-game-latest.html

Seems to be looking more and more like a boxed game that will introduce the new models to the 40k range.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Oh, that old Codex cover brings me back....

I wait with baited breath for GW confirmation on this.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

ntaw said:


> Oh, that old Codex cover brings me back....
> 
> I wait with baited breath for GW confirmation on this.


Me too. Would be cool if it came with some sort of printed rules, if it is a box set of sorts. Not a big fan of the digital only stuff as my tablet hardware is a little clunky. If some of my books are in printed format, I'd rather just add another book to my back pack, haha.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

The GW "Stealth, Precision, Fear, Rage" video now online!!!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Score! :yahoo:


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

What I've got from my mate is that its 4x new plastic Assassins, fighting against a bunch of Chaos models in the standalone box game but the rules for the Assassins with 40k will be in White Dwarf.

RRP will be £75 (Pounds).


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

From Natfka:




> via a couple different sources on Faeit 212
> The new Assassin game is called Assassinorum: Execution Force.
> - New 4 assassins
> - Chaos lord
> ...


Too bad there are no new chaos sculpts.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

^ I was JUST about to post that.

Looks like I might be getting either a sweet game or models to convert into Typhus and Zombies.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

ntaw said:


> I would -still- buy that almost without question. Just think of the conversions if you actually had all the bits for each Temple!!! AND THEY WERE PLASTIC.


Aye, and there's nothing to stop you from grabbing individual bits from the web to build all four :wink:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

A self contained game? Excellent, it gives me a reason to buy this, instead of just admiring from afar. Just looked on the GW site, and added up the contents of the box, the minis alone come to €103.50, never mind all the other stuff. A bargain is always enough to swing the deal.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Tawa said:


> there's nothing to stop you from grabbing individual bits from the web to build all four


Yup, nothing aside from the extravagant shipping prices for individual bits that stops me dead in my tracks from doing it :biggrin:

I just checked out some Heavy Flamers on eBay: 1.70 for the piece, 7.40 for it shipped.



Khorne's Fist said:


> A self contained game? Excellent, it gives me a reason to buy this, instead of just admiring from afar.


I'm curious to see how 'Space Hulk based' this game will be. The board at the end of the video looks like a turn counter of some kind, but that in itself is a pretty big assumption.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Contact:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

ntaw said:


> Yup, nothing aside from the extravagant shipping prices for individual bits that stops me dead in my tracks from doing it :biggrin:
> 
> I just checked out some Heavy Flamers on eBay: 1.70 for the piece, 7.40 for it shipped.
> 
> ...


To be fair if you know a cheaper way to transport something thousands of miles to someone's doorstep from my doorstep i would love to hear it.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Arrrrg. Already have an Eversor and a Vindicare (so the middle two, not the best or worst), but those do look like some great, dynamic sculpts. Plus I can always use a few more cultists...


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Niiice. I sold all my old metal assassins. I'd rather like these but it'd really be a case of buying the whole box for four models.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

On the plus side, chaos players looking to stock up on cultists are going to be snatching up all sorts of deals on ebay...

:taunt:


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Aaaaaand SOLD!


LotN


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

The Vindicare Assassin looks intensely underwhelming.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Orochi said:


> The Vindicare Assassin looks intensely underwhelming.


where you expecting him to be wearing a bright orange wig,red nose and huge pants? he looks exactly like the two previous versions and matches the accepted art work and fluff, in design terms the sculptor has nailed it ...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> where you expecting him to be wearing a bright orange wig,red nose and huge pants? he looks exactly like the two previous versions and matches the accepted art work and fluff, in design terms the sculptor has nailed it ...


I too think the sculptor has nailed the Vindicare, but I admit there is another pose that I think might have been a bit better.

http://www.games-workshop.com/en-GB/Harlequin-Death-Jester

Something like that, with the sniper rifle aimed and the Vindicare a split-second away from pulling the trigger on an unsuspecting mark.


LotN


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> where you expecting him to be wearing a bright orange wig,red nose and huge pants? he looks exactly like the two previous versions and matches the accepted art work and fluff, in design terms the sculptor has nailed it ...


Pointless sarcasm aside; given GW's fetish for having everything stood on a rock nowadays, I was expressing my disappointment in the lack of dynamism in his overall pose. 

Personally, I would have liked to have seen him, using the current trend of sculpting, elevated & scoped in on a target. As opposed to the lacklustre 'resting' pose he has been set in.

Forgive me, I didn't realise I was allowed to post an opinion that was vaguely negative of a sculpt, irregardless as to whether it matches the 'accepted' aesthetics. That, and some of us would like to see improvements in new sculpts of old models - "it looks like it did before" is... well, go figure.


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

I agree, the Vindicare is the worst of the four purely due to the boring pose.


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

I'm also a little underwhelmed by the Vinidcares pose. Sure it's about a million times better than the current pose. But nevertheless, quite lacking. I was really hoping for him to be aiming down the scope, I don't get why they went with that quite plain and nonchalant looking pose.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I believe he is concealing himself behind cover, not chilling out.


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Einherjar667 said:


> I believe he is concealing himself behind cover, not chilling out.


Same thing no?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> To be fair if you know a cheaper way to transport something thousands of miles to someone's doorstep from my doorstep i would love to hear it.


Yeah, in a box with the rest of the bits that come in the kit. Since we now see that the Assassins are all unique sculpts it doesn't matter anyway, right? Back on topic...

The Vindicare the pose is a million times better than the 'look at my guns' pose he had before but I still find it a little off looking. Maybe it's the way his right bicep is painted, or the angle of the picture that makes his leg positioning look weird. Either way I'll reserve further judgement until I see proper pictures of the model. Will always cherish the 'taking aim' model of yesteryear despite being OK with his 'lurking in wait for the kill' that seems to be going on here. 

The Callidus looks way high off the ground! Holy nuts I would be tempted to put her on a smaller rock so that she doesn't get picked off when she should be out of LoS.

The Culexus looks pretty much the same and the Eversor has an awesome action pose.

I wonder: will we be able to get these models individually without the game, in a box unto themselves without the game, or only with the game? Forgive me if I've missed rumours that obviously answer this question as I've been out at work for most of the last 48 hours.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Loli said:


> Same thing no?



Uh, no.

And ntaw, they said these models will be available individually in a little while.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

Yeah by the looks of things the cultists look like the generic ones we know and love, the bases on the assasins looks like gaming bases, so I would be surprised if they didn't release them individually afterward, especially how much it costs to make these plastic molds.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I don't put anything past GW @falcoso, given that we've seen a few models born and dead in their specialized box kits (AoBR, DV, Space Hulk, to name a few). That definitely looks like one of the standard Cultists though. Maybe it is indeed just Assassins vs. Chaos instead of the 'various enemies of the Imperium' that I've also read about.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Einherjar667 said:


> Uh, no.
> 
> And ntaw, they said these models will be available individually in a little while.



They won't. 

However, what this actually is is a boxed game with special edition models. It's $125, just like Space Hulk. You get the four Assassins, a Chaos Space Marine Terminator Lord, three Chaos Space Marine Chosen, and fifteen new Cultist sculpts, plus the board, special dice, etc. It's basically this year's stand-alone boxed game. But, this time, the models are all designed to be used in 40k as well, right down to some upcoming datasheets for everything in the box.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I hope that the rumours are wrong and the Chaos forces in the box are unique sculptures. It would be rather cheap of GW to just stick a generic Termie lord, some CSMs and a few Cultists into the box. If they are going to charge £75 for the box, they can at least make sure that each model is unique.


LotN


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> They won't.
> 
> However, what this actually is is a boxed game with special edition models. It's $125, just like Space Hulk. You get the four Assassins, a Chaos Space Marine Terminator Lord, three Chaos Space Marine Chosen, and fifteen new Cultist sculpts, plus the board, special dice, etc. It's basically this year's stand-alone boxed game. But, this time, the models are all designed to be used in 40k as well, right down to some upcoming datasheets for everything in the box.


im not so sure, the numbers dont stack up, the cultist sprue comes as a five man, the chaos space marine snap together is a three man sprue and the terminator lord is a single mini, if the numbers quoted are correct i can see them using the old stuff,dont get wrong i hope you are right,i would love it to be new sculpts, but this really is feeling like a cheap knock together cash cow. 

Its a stand alone game, which is a good thing, but it just feels like an expensive vehicle to replace the metal assassins with plastics,plus they will have to release them later for those who want them and dont have the game. i see this going two ways either they will sell out almost straight away because GW produced too few copies like space hulk 2009 or it will dreadfleet because people wont see the point.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

...or they could make this game set generally available and the only way to get these 4 new assassin models, i.e. can't simply buy one or two but the 4 as a set!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

bitsandkits said:


> im not so sure, the numbers dont stack up, the cultist sprue comes as a five man, the chaos space marine snap together is a three man sprue and the terminator lord is a single mini, if the numbers quoted are correct i can see them using the old stuff,dont get wrong i hope you are right,i would love it to be new sculpts, but this really is feeling like a cheap knock together cash cow.
> 
> Its a stand alone game, which is a good thing, but it just feels like an expensive vehicle to replace the metal assassins with plastics,plus they will have to release them later for those who want them and dont have the game. i see this going two ways either they will sell out almost straight away because GW produced too few copies like space hulk 2009 or it will dreadfleet because people wont see the point.


My rep kinda sucks, so honestly,it could go either way. But my rep said they were all new sculpts while I was putting numbers in.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

The Son of Horus said:


> and fifteen new Cultist sculpts


Gunna have to agree with Bits here (aside from the cash cow comment anyway). I'm 99% sure the Cultist in the picture on the cover of the WD is this guy, second in from the top right or second in from the bottom left (same sculpt).










Gun's in the right position, white hand with bandages, hood, mask, red chaos icon on necklace. That being said, if there's boxed game with all readily available models wouldn't it make sense that the Assassins be made available separately as well? I'm down for the box kit of all four as @Wookiepelt suggested, potentially more than buying them separately. Potential savings aside they're all wicked models I want in my collection and on my tabletop.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

The Son of Horus said:


> My rep kinda sucks, so honestly,it could go either way. But my rep said they were all new sculpts while I was putting numbers in.


let hope he was telling the truth, im on the fence with this , IF i get the chance to pick some up im not sure it will be worth it as the mini count seems quite low and it may not pay to split up the kit without asking a fair amount for the assassins. im on the fence.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> let hope he was telling the truth, im on the fence with this , IF i get the chance to pick some up im not sure it will be worth it as the mini count seems quite low and it may not pay to split up the kit without asking a fair amount for the assassins. im on the fence.


I'm on the fence as well, what will put me over it or back behind it is whether or not every mini in this game is new. If they are, i'll get this. If not, i'll wait for something that's more interesting.


LotN


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

Looks like old sculpts to me: (via natfka)









This will be a hard pass from me. Same price as Space Hulk and way less content by the looks of it.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

That game looks small and lame, and now that I see another angle on the Vindicare I'm still hesitant on the new sculpt (considering I still own the old 'taking sight' one). The Callidus is fast becoming my favourite model out of the four, but I also own that one in the old pose that is no longer available which I have always liked.

Looks like the only chance of me getting any these models is if they're released separately from the game and not priced ludicrously.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

That's very disappointing. I had high hopes for this game, which I will not be getting. I've got a CSM Sorcerer Terminator Lord already, about 20 CSMs and a handful of Cultists already. And the Assassins aren't enough to justify spending £52.

Looks like i'll be getting some AdMech or Eldar instead.


LotN


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

More pics, jacked from TalkWarGaming:

















































AND HERE'S THEIR RULES!!

Too much to link in for me, but it looks identical to the rules in the Codex.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

That looks like a load of fugging bobbins.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

Good to have the better pics. I think the Evesor is my favourite.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Logaan said:


> That looks like a load of fugging bobbins.


I'd like to disagree with you bro, but, um, yeah......


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

This is gonna be a hard sell i think.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

My enthusiasm has now waned somewhat. Not impressed with the Eversor or Vindicare minis, my two favourite Clades in that order. I'd have to un-Matrix the Eversor, and the Vindicare is pathetically static. Its ironic for me that my two least favourite Clades now have the better minis. It's not even as if there's anything new on the Chaos side as regards minis that would attract you either. 

From the earlier glimpses I was hoping the board would be similar to the old Space Crusade set up, modular, changing from mission to mission, but this looks more like a Snakes & Ladders board. 

Sure, if you just bought it for the 4 assassins you could probably break the rest down and make a chunk of your money back on eBay, but it's still a lot of trouble to go to. 

That said, I will wait to see what the board is definitely like before I decide yay or nay, because no matter what you say or think about this mini box set, Imperial Assassins have always been one of the coolest things about the 40k universe.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

New pictures just reinforce what I already said.

Culexus is the only thing that looks remotely good to me... and, that is me being generous.

Shocking release from GW, considering how good things have been lately.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Orochi said:


> New pictures just reinforce what I already said.
> 
> Culexus is the only thing that looks remotely good to me... and, that is me being generous.
> 
> Shocking release from GW, considering how good things have been lately.


Aye, cool idea, executed poorly. Could have benefited from being a little more Space Hulky than just a vehicle for the new assassin models. 

A lot of these rumors said that the assassin models would be available individually in a few months time, so at least there is that.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

I guess that at $200AUD plus (just a guess) i'll pass.

Also boring as batshit.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Achaylus72 said:


> I guess that at $200AUD plus (just a guess) i'll pass.
> 
> Also boring as batshit.



Boring as bat shit is also just a guess.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> Boring as bat shit is also just a guess.


 Now I am not allowed an opinion, when did you become King Shit of this forum


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lol what? You're saying a game that hasn't even been released yet is boring as shit.

Just the usual babbling vitriol from you anyway, nothing new.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Einherjar667 said:


> Lol what? You're saying a game that hasn't even been released yet is boring as shit.
> 
> Just the usual babbling vitriol from you anyway, nothing new.


 Lol, so if I am as you say nothing but vitriolic babbler, then put me on your ignore list and save yourself some pain and agony reading my stuff, easy peasy.

I am only thinking of your health my dear friend.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

There's an ignore list? Damn. I'm on tapatalk now. Will look for it tomorrow.

Thanks!


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Look at it this way, you have boosted your post count as well as mine. Thanx mate and cheers:good:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I hope GW puts out a full on video demo of the board game, similar to what FFG did for X-Wing. It will definitely be a hard sell on pictures alone.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Okay fellas, here are pics grabbed from my copy of WD which I got earlier on Wednesday but couldn't do anything as I was stuck up in Aberdeen till today!!! The chaos Cultists are the current ones!!!


----------



## otasolgryn (May 31, 2014)

think ill join the sceptical but lets see wagon.

but yeah, hard sell on pics alone


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

Well based on current individual plastic clam-shell models prices, the Chaos Terminator Sorcerer is £15. Assuming that each individual Assassin also cost £15 each (and not more!), those 5 models alone would cost £75 already! If you include the 15 Chaos Cultists (£18) and 3 Chaos Marines (£6), the total cost of models alone would be £99. Then there's the boards, rule book, etc..

Note that the Assassinorum boxset RRP is £75/€100/US$125/CAN$150/AU$210/NZ$248. Assuming that you get it from a indie shop offering say 20% discount, that would bring it down to £60. If you then factor in post-purchase eBay flogging off of unwanted models, You'll end up with 4 fairly cheap Assassin models! So with that in mind, I'd say that this isn't all that expensive.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Assuming of course, you want the models. Makes you realise how good the Space Hulk set was!

Good breakdown though, Wookiepelt.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Achaylus72 said:


> Now I am not allowed an opinion, when did you become King Shit of this forum





Einherjar667 said:


> Lol what? You're saying a game that hasn't even been released yet is boring as shit.
> 
> Just the usual babbling vitriol from you anyway, nothing new.


Play nice kids


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

From a GW post on Fb:



> A brand-new boxed game, Assassinorum: Execution Force gives four Imperial Assassins an incredibly important mission - slay Chaos Lord Drask before his dark ritual brings about the end of the Imperium itself! A fast-paced co-operative game for one to four players, it blends stealth, tactics, subtle forward-thinking and outright blazing violence into a fantastic, tense, action-packed experience that is accessible to board game players of any level.
> 
> Included in the box are four beautiful, *exclusive Imperial Assassin miniatures* - the Vindicare Assassin, armed with an Exitus Rifle and pistol, clad in a stealth suit; the Callidus Assassin, wielding a C’tan Phase sword, neural shredder and poison blades; the Eversor Assassin, with Executioner pistol and Neuro Gauntlet and the Culexus Assassin, with his psyk-out grenades. On top of these, you get fifteen Chaos Cultists, three Chaos Space Marines, a Chaos Familiar and a Chaos Space Marine Terminator Sorcerer. All of these can be deployed in games of Warhammer 40,000 - rules for the Assassins are included in White Dwarf 65.
> 
> ...


Along with this picture:










So the board game itself looks at least three times the size we previously expected which is nice. However....notice that Assassins are now only available through this box (I emboldened the relevant lines to support this).


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

"Available while stocks last".


Until we reprint it like we did with the one-off Space Hulk.......


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I just noticed the 'room' and 'event' cards and it made me think of the game Clue.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

It was the Magos, in the Refectory, with the Las-Pistol....


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Well we know it wasn't the Vindicare assassin. I mean look, he is just stood there resting.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I might just scoop up the WD with their rules in it just so I have a physical copy to reference. Maybe...


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Wookiepelt said:


> Well based on current individual plastic clam-shell models prices, the Chaos Terminator Sorcerer is £15. Assuming that each individual Assassin also cost £15 each (and not more!), those 5 models alone would cost £75 already! If you include the 15 Chaos Cultists (£18) and 3 Chaos Marines (£6), the total cost of models alone would be £99. Then there's the boards, rule book, etc..
> 
> Note that the Assassinorum boxset RRP is £75/€100/US$125/CAN$150/AU$210/NZ$248. Assuming that you get it from a indie shop offering say 20% discount, that would bring it down to £60. If you then factor in post-purchase eBay flogging off of unwanted models, You'll end up with 4 fairly cheap Assassin models! So with that in mind, I'd say that this isn't all that expensive.


I'd be more interested if I didn't already have a Terminator Sorcerer Lord, about 20 Chaos Space Marines and absolutely no use at all for Cultists.


LotN


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Everyone has a use for cultists. My cult is great!

A lot more content to this than we first realized, it seems.


----------



## Wookiepelt (Jan 29, 2013)

All Daemonkin players would grab them off you in a heartbeat... more cultists for blood sacrifice to increase their Blood Tithe!!!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Wookiepelt said:


> All Daemonkin players would grab them off you in a heartbeat... more cultists for blood sacrifice to increase their Blood Tithe!!!


I don't have the patience to sell stuff like that on eBay. I would rather just get some Skitarii with my money, which I already have.

If I could actually just sell them to someone else directly, or trade them, rather than hoping that somebody on eBay wants to buy I'd consider it; but I can't.


LotN


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Lord of the Night said:


> I'd be more interested if I didn't already have a Terminator Sorcerer Lord, about 20 Chaos Space Marines and absolutely no use at all for Cultists.
> 
> 
> LotN


 Yeah, well I gotta say that the Assassins are amazing, and I was $10AUD off so not a bad guess after all. I am with you here as I already have 5 Terminator Lords and 5 Terminator Sorcerers plus 100 Cultists.

After reading WD on the game itself, it is NOT boring as batpoo, so I must apologise for that comment.

Overall a great product and almost 600 points of Assassins, methinks I may buy it to display in the hobby room.


----------

